# Hunting tack for the new era?



## Devonlad (11 July 2018)

i was very fortunate to have a few away days last season and one of the most notable differences whilst out hunting was the change in "standard" tack?  
I always used to see people in hunting breastplates, now most people seem to opt for a racing breastplate and a running martingale? 

Has the traditional hunting tack changed for the better or worse? have you switched? 

After seeing Eventer's ditch their running martingales at 4* events this season will we start to lose them in the hunting field and go back to the 1900 when hunt horses were ridden in a standard bridle?


----------



## Shay (12 July 2018)

You need something to catch the saddle in an emergency and something around the neck to hang onto that isn't the reins.  Exactly what is really personal preference.  Nationally and across a range of disciplines I think racing type breastplates are becoming more common and there is emerging evidence that the standard 5 point actually restricts the horse from using its body correctly which is of course the last thing you want in the field. Like all things there are fads and fashions which change - and hunt folk are no different.  Someone tries something new, it works, it catches on for a bit and moves on to the next thing.  The welfare and comfort of the horse is paramount and I would think most, if not all, hunts would understand a horse in whatever works well for them, is neat, clean and safe.

Personally - a racing breastplate and a neck strap on one.  A hunting breastplate on the other.  Its just what works for them.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 July 2018)

Hunting is not a show class it&#8217;s really down to what suits each horse .


----------



## spacefaer (12 July 2018)

What's a standard bridle?

There's a huge range of tack seen out on the hunting field today, as a lot of people compete, and so come out in their competition kit, rather than the more old-school traditional tack.

I am glad to see the slow demise of the ubiquitous running martingale - a lot of horses were automatically put in one "because they were jumping", not because they actually needed one.  Most people don't understand how they work.

We tend to use standing martingales if the horse needs something, and they will be on either an attachment to a hunting breastplate, or a plain standing mart, sometimes with an elasticated breastgirth if the saddle needs some assistance (hill days!)

We use as little tack as we can get away with, based on horse comfort and reduced tack cleaning lol! I'll try to use a plain flat cavesson, but will put a flash on if necessary - have been known to use a kineton, but won't use a grackle. (I find they stretch over the course of a day and are uselessly loose by the end of the day).

As long as tack is safe, clean, well maintained and doesn't rub, then it really doesn't matter what it is (and from personal preference, with no diamantes)


----------



## Bernster (16 July 2018)

SF genuine question - what is the running martingale good for?  I&#8217;ve used one before to avoid having horse&#8217;s head up my nose due to initial excitement but have to confess I couldn&#8217;t explain its use much beyond that (if that even is the right use?!).


----------



## spacefaer (16 July 2018)

Bernster said:



			SF genuine question - what is the running martingale good for?  I&#8217;ve used one before to avoid having horse&#8217;s head up my nose due to initial excitement but have to confess I couldn&#8217;t explain its use much beyond that (if that even is the right use?!).
		
Click to expand...

A running martingale acts by adding leverage through the reins to the bit and so onto the bars of the horse's mouth. This action is applied  when the horse raises its head too high causing the martingale rings to put pressure on the reins. This pressure theoretically encourages the horse or pony to lower its head. By virtue of the pulley action, it strengthens the pull of the rider's hands (if my memory of long-ago schoolgirl physics is right, it can double the strength). I don't often see a correctly fitted one - most are so loose, they are ineffective, and some are so short, the reins are being pulled down just by the rider taking up the contact.

I would rather put that pressure onto the noseband, to stop the horse bringing its head too high and bashing me in the face in excitement, than getting the horse to sock itself in the mouth by virtue of the action of the running mart........


----------



## AFB (19 July 2018)

spacefaer said:



			A running martingale acts by adding leverage through the reins to the bit and so onto the bars of the horse's mouth. This action is applied  when the horse raises its head too high causing the martingale rings to put pressure on the reins. This pressure theoretically encourages the horse or pony to lower its head. By virtue of the pulley action, it strengthens the pull of the rider's hands (if my memory of long-ago schoolgirl physics is right, it can double the strength). I don't often see a correctly fitted one - most are so loose, they are ineffective, and some are so short, the reins are being pulled down just by the rider taking up the contact.

I would rather put that pressure onto the noseband, to stop the horse bringing its head too high and bashing me in the face in excitement, than getting the horse to sock itself in the mouth by virtue of the action of the running mart........
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this sentiment, however was always taught not to jump in a standing hence hunting in a running - guess there's no way around this?


----------



## spacefaer (20 July 2018)

We hunt most of our horses in a stander and we jump big country.  Never had a problem jumping! 

Last season, we had  5 horses out regularly - 4 in a standing martingale, one with no martingale at all. 

Last horse we had that hunted in a running martingale, because he genuinely needed one, retired 3 seasons ago


----------



## AFB (20 July 2018)

Interesting, thank you - do you not worry about them getting their head if something went wrong? I'm certainly not jumping big (occasional outings with local bloodhound pack) but he's an impatient sod that will throw his head in the air if he's not up front.


----------



## spacefaer (20 July 2018)

AFB said:



			Interesting, thank you - do you not worry about them getting their head if something went wrong? I'm certainly not jumping big (occasional outings with local bloodhound pack) but he's an impatient sod that will throw his head in the air if he's not up front.
		
Click to expand...

Well, if one of ours wants to throw his head about, that's his issue - he will clonk himself on his nose and think twice about it - but to me, that is a million times better than socking himself in his mouth!

I've jumped big stuff, small stuff, trappy stuff - never bothered me having a standing martingale - if heaven forbid, something went wrong, then it's only leather and it would break.   Luckily, all of ours are good jumpers, who tend to make a nice shape over a fence, so they are never restricted - it's not like we fit them tight, or strap their heads down. The martingale only comes into effect if the horse is being rude.


----------



## dreamerinreallife (11 December 2019)

spacefaer said:



			What's a standard bridle?

There's a huge range of tack seen out on the hunting field today, as a lot of people compete, and so come out in their competition kit, rather than the more old-school traditional tack.

I am glad to see the slow demise of the ubiquitous running martingale - a lot of horses were automatically put in one "because they were jumping", not because they actually needed one.  Most people don't understand how they work.

We tend to use standing martingales if the horse needs something, and they will be on either an attachment to a hunting breastplate, or a plain standing mart, sometimes with an elasticated breastgirth if the saddle needs some assistance (hill days!)

We use as little tack as we can get away with, based on horse comfort and reduced tack cleaning lol! I'll try to use a plain flat cavesson, but will put a flash on if necessary - have been known to use a kineton, but won't use a grackle. (I find they stretch over the course of a day and are uselessly loose by the end of the day).

As long as tack is safe, clean, well maintained and doesn't rub, then it really doesn't matter what it is (and from personal preference, with no diamantes)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but stumbled across this when reading about running martingale. Can you explain to me how it actually works as almost everyone I know uses one and I wonder why. Also I was reading they are a bad idea for hunting. If so why is that? Appreciate an education please


----------



## View (11 December 2019)

dreamerinreallife said:



			Sorry to resurrect an old thread but stumbled across this when reading about running martingale. Can you explain to me how it actually works as almost everyone I know uses one and I wonder why. Also I was reading they are a bad idea for hunting. If so why is that? Appreciate an education please 

Click to expand...

post #6 in this thread gives a good explanation.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (11 December 2019)

I used to use a running martingale on my mare who would throw her head up a lot  when excited - not hunting (we don't) but whilst hacking and in anticipation of fast work.

I realised that she was fighting with herself - she's very sensitive in the mouth - this was obviously winding her up even more.

Swopped to a standing - only ever use a cavesson noseband - and the difference has been amazing - she's really settled and happy in herself - touch wood 🤞

My conclusion is that a standing martingale when correctly fitted only comes into play when you really need it unlike a running which is always playing on the reins and by extension the bit - this can irritate a horse that is sensitive in the mouth.


----------



## spacefaer (14 December 2019)

@View  thank you!


----------



## View (14 December 2019)

spacefaer said:



@View  thank you!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome - I'm another that prefers standing martingales because they don't interfere with the reins.


----------



## spacefaer (15 December 2019)

View said:



			You're welcome - I'm another that prefers standing martingales because they don't interfere with the reins.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to hunt young or green horses - I've had two catch a tooth on the ring of the martingale while we've been standing and they've been fidgeting.  Very scary.


----------



## View (15 December 2019)

spacefaer said:



			I tend to hunt young or green horses - I've had two catch a tooth on the ring of the martingale while we've been standing and they've been fidgeting.  Very scary.
		
Click to expand...

Very scary.


----------

